# Possible to charge in parallel but drawing power in series?



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

The main reason for the idea on hand is trying to only use 2 dual purpose 12v batteries for a starting battery/misc 12v output AND for making a 24v output for a Lowrance ghost.

Has anyone ever hooked up an outboard in parallel to the same bank of batteries that are wired in series to outfeed to a 24v output.

Will this actually just short out the batteries or is this a viable thought?

I see devices like the "trollbridge 24" by Yandina, that show a diagram like I'm intending but using a device for automatic switching





Trollbridge 24 BATTERY CHARGER COMBINER for TROLLING MOTORS – 12voltproducts.com.au







12voltproducts.com.au












on the page it states "Compatible version for Lithium-*IRON*-PHOSPHATE batteries available Trollbridge12X24 LITHIUM BATTERY CHARGER COMBINER for TROLLING MOTORS – 12voltproducts.com.au"
But that device doesn't show this setup.

I'm wondering if it could be hardwired like I was describing or if these bridges are necessary parts.
If anyone has a different solution I'd love to hear it as well!

(EDIT) On this page the trollbridge24 is listed as lithium compatible Trollbridge24 Information

Also doing some other digging I found I wasn't the only one thinking this after all, it wouldn't work without an isolator like this.


----------

